# How Many Grey Ghost 5 Speed Krates Were Made?



## frankabr. (Oct 30, 2011)

I know they made about 300 single speed ones in the one year of production.   But how many 5 speed ones were made in 1971?

Thanks, F.A.


----------



## KevinM (Nov 4, 2011)

Got me on the answer but I have 2 5 speeds and 1 coaster brake model. Kevin


----------



## azhearseguy (Nov 4, 2011)

*No way to tell production #s on a certain model. But I can guaranty there are twice as many around today then what they originally produced!...*[


----------

